# HZ Interstellar - a modern classic



## dcoscina (Oct 26, 2020)

My personal favourite score by Zimmer and one that I’m anxiously expecting the expanded soundtrack release. I’m quite fond of the movie as well. The music is incredibly evocative and plays more like a concert work, especially with how the cues develop.

There are some Straussian chromatic harmonies there, very subtle, but dissonances that create a dramatic tension and tonal instability. It’s a remarkable work. 

Amazon Canada doesn’t have it up for pre order yet (what the hell else is new?) so I might have to order through the US one, but this CD will be mine!!!


----------



## Consona (Oct 30, 2020)

What's this extended version about? There's already some Complete version with playtime of 3:49:56.


----------



## dcoscina (Oct 30, 2020)

It’s the commercial release of the score, expanded. I’m sure @Rctec could provide more details however.


----------



## dcoscina (Mar 20, 2022)

Love this track. You don't just hear the organ, you feel it. And let's not even talk about the non harmonic passing tones in the track *Dust*. ok, we can if we want.


----------



## KEM (Mar 22, 2022)

Yeah it’s pretty good


----------



## dcoscina (Mar 22, 2022)

KEM said:


> Yeah it’s pretty good


HOW DARE YOU!!! 

may the ghosts of the Teutonic knights smite you and your studio! LMAO


----------



## José Herring (Mar 22, 2022)

It's a really interesting score. Very "Floe from Glassworks" type style but in typical Zimmer fashion he has found a way to make minimalism moving and exciting rather than just repetitive and sleep inducing.


----------



## KEM (Mar 22, 2022)

dcoscina said:


> HOW DARE YOU!!!
> 
> may the ghosts of the Teutonic knights smite you and your studio! LMAO



In all honesty it’s my least favorite of the Nolan/Zimmer era but it’s still incredible, just goes to show the level of quality that these guys can achieve, and do it consistently no less


----------



## JimDiGritz (Mar 22, 2022)

I love Mountains and it's ever increasing BPM signifying the time dilation...

I believe it's a well known easter egg whereby each tick represents 1 day back on Earth...


----------



## KEM (Mar 22, 2022)

JimDiGritz said:


> I love Mountains and it's ever increasing BPM signifying the time dilation...
> 
> I believe it's a well known easter egg whereby each tick represents 1 day back on Earth...



Incredible track and the drop is HUGE, a flood of emotions hit you every time


----------



## JimDiGritz (Mar 22, 2022)

JimDiGritz said:


> I love Mountains and it's ever increasing BPM signifying the time dilation...
> 
> I believe it's a well known easter egg whereby each tick represents 1 day back on Earth...


To add, I believe that the 'easter egg' is within .90 correlation of the actual science, based on their position to a theoretical Gargantua...


----------



## dcoscina (Mar 22, 2022)

I'm partial to Cornfield Chase. And Dust. but really the whole album works very well


----------



## KEM (Mar 22, 2022)

It can’t be understated how beautiful S.T.AY. is either


----------



## Ray Cole (Jun 9, 2022)

I've recently been listening to this soundtrack a lot. When the movie came out originally, the score didn't grab me. But in the years since, it's risen in my estimation and I've played it more often. The organ is an atypical instrument in movie underscores. Of course the minimalist style is perhaps a bit on-the-nose now for expressing fatalism, inevitability, and the unstoppable forces of time, but since those themes are central to the film, who can really complain when the music is so well-crafted? I'm surprised to say that it may have become my favorite Zimmer score.


----------



## JimDiGritz (Jun 9, 2022)

Ray Cole said:


> I've recently been listening to this soundtrack a lot. When the movie came out originally, the score didn't grab me. But in the years since, it's risen in my estimation and I've played it more often. The organ is an atypical instrument in movie underscores. Of course the minimalist style is perhaps a bit on-the-nose now for expressing fatalism, inevitability, and the unstoppable forces of time, but since those themes are central to the film, who can really complain when the music is so well-crafted? I'm surprised to say that it may have become my favorite Zimmer score.


Whilst I'm pretty sure that it's deeply uncool and the mark of a musical philistine to really enjoy Mr Zimmer's work - I also feel that Interstellar is a modern masterpiece.


----------



## lux (Jun 9, 2022)

I know it might be unpopular, but I feel Hans literally saved an otherwise not so inspired movie. Definitely my less favourite of the entire Nolan filmography (well maybe with Tenet). 

That's what I would call music at rescue. A lovely work adding depth so that sometimes you get the impression that the movie is struggling to keep up with a score of a different league.


----------

